# Anyone have a simple recipe for smoked BBQ beans?



## husker3in4

Im having people over for the game tomorrow, I am smoking up pulled/chopped pork & pork butt burned  ends and will be serving with a baked potato casserole. I would like to add smoked BBQ Beans to the menu. So Im looking for an easy recipe that I can put into an aluminum pan and let it sit in the smoker while the butts are in there with it. I could put the pan under the butts so the drippings go into it as well.  Dont need alot of heat, but muchos flavor would be great!


----------



## daveomak

bmudd   Dutch has a great recipe....  I'll look for it...  this new forum is difficult to navigate and find stuff.....


----------



## daveomak

Here is a great one by dutch http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans

And this one http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/dutchs-ranch-style-beans


----------



## johnmeyer

The other recipe usually mentioned is Gary's Baked Beans. They are a life changer, literally. For forty years my wife would barely finish her baked beans when we had them. Then, I made Gary's recipe. After a few minutes, she looked up from her plate and said, "I'd really like to have some more, please." She now has me make a huge amount each time and we vacuum pack them in mason jars. We just had some of those last night. They truly are amazing. Here's the link:

Gary's Baked Beans


----------



## skwerl

I have made dutches baked beans and absolutely love them, but on this new forum I cannot find the actual recipe and the above links do not work. Can anyone help?


----------



## bbqluvtoo

DUTCHES RECIPE - THESE ARE GREAT

WICKED BAKED BEANS
(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
1/2 Medium onion, diced
1/2 Bell pepper, diced
1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)
1 - 55 ounce can Bushs Baked Beans
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
1 Cup ketchup
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

Saute bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Saute onion, bell pepper and jalapeno  pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.

NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans.

DISCLAIMER

With the Jalapeno±o pepper and the dry mustard these beans have the potential for some MAJOR heat. CAUTION should be exercised when feeding these beans to small children and/or the elderly.

To make this recipe Family Friendly, omit the Jalapeno±o pepper and the dry mustard.


*Addendum*: In a recent message from eman (he makes these beans ALL THE TIME) he told be that in his last run of these beans the Bush beans had way more liquid than normal. If this is the case, you may want to drain some of the liquid from the beans (unless you really like them wet). YMMV

*EDIT: 5/18/14: For those of you who plan on putting your beans in a dutch oven (minus the lid) and then into the smoker; a single batch will fill a 10 inch regular dutch oven (4 quart) almost to the top. A batch will fill a 10 inch deep dutch oven (5 quart) with room enough for stirring without worrying about loosing beans over the sides.*


----------



## ab canuck

Here is the recipe I was given to try this summer. It is the best one I have ever tried or had.

here is the original recipe but I usually double or triple it....do u have a crock pot ...u can just do it in the oven too, I have done them on the smoker this summer as well.......

2 cups white navy beans ( lately I have been using great northern beans, I have also used Pinto beans )...6 cups water ( broth ) .....

bring beans and water to a boil...boil 2 min. Remove from heat...let stand 1 hour...return to boil and reduce heat and simmer for 40 min......drain.....save liquid.....

Cut up 8-12  slices of bacon ( I use bacon ends or thick cut) .....place half in bean pot....add beans,1/2 large onion. sliced.

1/2 tsp. dry mustard (if have none use prepared mustard but maybe a lil more )

1 1/2 tsp. salt.

 1/2 cup maple syrup.

1/4 cup dark rum ( have been known to add a tich more ).  This ingredient is the secret. It makes them what they are, the best out there I have had.

 2 cups bean liquid.

If you like heat add Jalapeno's or Chipotle to taste.

 Top with remaining bacon. bake 4 hrs. @ 325. Or crock pot .... ...after 3 hours sprinkle beans with 2 Tbsp. Br. Sugar and 2Tbsp. Butter that have been creamed together

Bake final hour uncovered....add. more bean liquid or water as desired....


----------



## daveomak

Sorry about the bad links....
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/dutchs-ranch-style-beans.80010/#post-338686
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans.50945/

It's a good thing we have members kind enough to pick up where I fumble the ball...  Thanks much....  Dave


----------



## husker3in4

Thanks for the replies guys! I have to work this morning, so I made a batch of Dutch's beans last night, and put it on the smoker before I left for work @220. By the time I get home, they will have been on the smoker for like 4-5 hours, I hope that wont dry them out.

I will probably give gary's beans a whirl next time.


----------



## husker3in4

Update: Made these beans on Saturday along with some pork burnt ends and some other goodies. They turned out pretty good, although a bit sweet. I omitted the jalepeno because Im looking for flavor, not heat. When I make them again, I will probably cut the brown sugar in half, skip the pineapple and double the onions and green pepper.

Here is a pic, I transferred them into another pan that fit into my warmer, and is shown next to the pork burnt ends I made.


----------



## daveomak

jalapenos heat is cut by the sugar...   I think the sweetness would have been reduced by the jalapenos..  Seems weird..  just sayin'....
 My theory... never change a recipe until you've eaten it the way the chef intended it to be cooked and eaten... 

Most of us, including me, aren't smart enough to know or understand the results of flavor pairings...

Never credit the cook for a bad recipe, when you have altered said recipe...


----------



## bbqluvtoo

I agree with Dave above.
The jalapenos do take a lot of the sweetness away - I too am not one looking for a lot of heat. When I make this recipe I use a full 2-3 medium jalapeno peppers but remove most of the seeds and ribs within the peppers this levels out the sweetness along with the heat. Also on the sweetness side I always drain and dry the pineapple prior to mixing it in. In all though everyone is different and likes what they like. I will comment though I have multiple neighbors, friends and family that actually request these beans of me all of the time. THANKS TO DUTCH

PS ... to Dave O your welcome - I still have not figured out how to create that link like you did on the page here so I just copied and pasted it- I will have to figure it out though as it's nice to see all of the comments when posting an existing recipe page and reviews


----------

